# bugs in dwc system



## icegrower (Apr 20, 2009)

hey there, can anybody here inform me about these bugs.... well i just noticed that in one of my dwc bucket that there were alot of white bugs, kind of worm like floating, swimming on top og the water....they were not there two days ago....i just transplanted from my veg bucket over to the dwc bucket. And i cant see that there are any bugs in my veg bucket....

they seem to swim realy fast  

any idea what these are, and what to do to kill them of..

all info realy apriciated


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never seen bugs in a DWC system before.  Pics would be helpful.
Here is what I would do:
Remove all of the affected plants and thoroughly rinse the root systems with room temperature water.
Then wash and thoroughly rinse your DWC containers.
Then mix your nute solutions, put the plants back in, get everything going, and then add HYDROGEN PEROXIDE to your DWC.  This will prevent anything like that returning.  You can find the proper stuff at a local hydro shop, but even the weak stuff you pick up at Walgreens will help.
Do a search on here for hydrogen peroxide and DWC, you will get lots of results.


----------



## icegrower (Apr 21, 2009)

what is hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

I also have never seen bugs in a DWC. Most water bugs that I have seen like stagnate or very still water. 

I would remove plants from buckets. Clean buckets then just add ph adjusted water and a teaspoon/gal H2O2(hydrogen peroxide) to the buckets over night. Then dump buckets, start with new nutes. I would also spray the plants with a bug killer.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Apr 21, 2009)

They sorta sound like mosquito larvea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Interesting. I also use DWC and have never seen any bugs at all,,most especialy in the Rez. Better clean up your Growroom and Buckets.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 21, 2009)

Hydrogen peroxide is that stuff your mother used to put on your cut knees and fingers.  It is the stuff that makes the cuts fizz (removes infection).  Most hydro shops sell hydrogen peroxide to use in DWC at a higher concentration than you can find in drugstores in the little brown bottles.  Either one would do the trick.  You only want to use a little though, just search on here for hydrogen peroxide and DWC.  Ed Rosenthal recomends it and if he says it is a good idea, it is a good idea.


----------



## icegrower (Apr 21, 2009)

ok thank mates, well myself id never seen these bugs before, and i talked to the main guy in the hydro store here and he was just lika WHAT...he had never heard of this before...but hey there is a first time for everything...well ive cleaned everything realy good,,,bugsprayed and changed out the res and cleaned out the room...and hoping for the best...hehe

what i think this is that it is some kind of fly larva or sum.....it did float still on top of the res,,,but if i stuck a finger inn...it would shoot of realy fast...
i will post what will happen the next few days...
thanks..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 21, 2009)

clean your house up bud. Sorry if this offends anyone but maggots, fruit flies, and roaches are from people just leaving their house a disgusting mess. I had a spider mite problem and know how hard it is to get rid of them once they infest your area. Now prevention is my first defense. My wife is no longer allowed to bring plants from the nursery inside till they have been sprayed with Avid and allowed to sit out for a few days.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Apr 21, 2009)

I've seen them in my DWC bucket, you're not alone.  I'm not sure what they are, though I'm guessing they are gnat larvae, as those are the only insects I've seen in my tent.  They also appear to live higher up, in a dryer area, and are getting washed down by the bubbling and churning of the water.  Filling my rez all the way to the top for a couple hours, then dumping the water seemed to wash them away for a while.  I don't think peroxide would be much help as they live above the water line.


----------



## SMOK3R (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow thats weird 

Never heard of that before


----------



## icegrower (Apr 24, 2009)

no offence taken buddyluv, but well my hous is realy clean, me and my girlfriend are cleanfreaks so i gues thats not the issue...well it seems that my cleaning and all seems to have done the job...i seem to be rid of this at least for now..yeah raoulduke this seems to be the same as you are talking about...
thanks for the ansvers


----------



## icegrower (Apr 24, 2009)

ps im not all into the names of insects in english, but gnat what are they?


----------



## RaoulDuke (Apr 24, 2009)

Gnats are small flying insects about 3-5mm in length.  The larvae of some species feed on roots (and generally all species are considered pests) so it is best to get rid of them as quickly as possible.  Flooding worked well for me, but using a mild natural insecticide for a short period of time would probably be a good idea, as the larvae of some species are aquatic.


----------



## icegrower (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks mate


----------

